# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  iphone 3gs firmware version

## spiroscfu

Ξέρει κανείς πως μπορούμε να βρούμε ποια ios version φοράει ένα iphone 3gs που είναι κλειδωμένο και απενεργοποιημένο.

----------


## rep

βαλτο σε DFU και με το  _TinyUmbrella νομισω το βλεπεις._

----------


## spiroscfu

Χρυσόστομε το δοκίμασα το βρίσκει , αλλά όχι σαν τηλέφωνο αλλά σαν άγνωστη συσκευή και πολλά στοιχεία δεν τα δείχνει.

----------


## rep

αν δεν βρεις ακρη το μεσημερι που θα παω σπιτι θα δοκιμασω κανα δυο που εχω και θα σου πω.

----------


## spiroscfu

Σε ευχαριστώ Χρυσόστομε μια μικρή περίληψη τη έχω κάνει,
το 3gs έχει passcode και και δεν είναι activate με αποτέλεσμα με το itunes μου βγάζει ότι δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί (ζητάει passcode), με το tinyumbrella-5.00.09 δοκίμασα να σώσω τα ssh για να κάνω downgrade στην 4.3.3 μετά, αλλά όπως ανάφερα δεν τα βλέπει, με το redsnow και τα υπόλοιπα δεν ξέρω την ios που φοράει για να κάνω κάτι.
Σαν τελευταία λύση είχα να το αναβαθμίσω στην τελευταία 4.3.5 (που δεν έχω τα ssh από αυτήν που φοράει και μετά δεν θα μπορούσα να το κάνω downgrade),
που το δοκίμασα και αυτό αλλά και πάλι διακοπτόταν η διαδικασία με error από το itunes. 

Νομίζω πως για να γίνει κάτι πρέπει να το ξεκλειδώσω ή να βρω τη ios φοράει.

----------


## rep

αν δεν εχει κλειδωμενο δικτυο αν το κανεις αναβαθμηση θα στρωσει.δοκιμασε να το κανεις αναβαθμηση με i tunes στην 4.3.3 πρωτα με shift+restore λογικα θα επενελθει.απλα βαλτο se DFU.

----------


## spiroscfu

Έχει και κλειδωμένο δίκτυο,
πως να κάνω αναβάθμισή από το itunes στην 4.3.3 αφού το tinyumbrella δεν μου διαβάζει το ssh και ο server της apple έχει την 4.3.5.

----------


## spiroscfu

Τελικά κατάφερα να κάνω upgrade στην 4.3.5 και τώρα πάω για tethered ξεκλείδωμα,
ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ να κάνω downgrade στην 4.3.3 χωρίς να έχω τα παλιά ssh για untethered jailbrake.

----------


## takisegio

το jailbreak γινεται, για να ξεκλειδωσει ομως θελει redsnow και αναλογα τη baseband -δεν ανοιγουν ολες.για downgade θα κατεβασεις την 4.3.3 και θα ανοιξεις το itunes.θαπατησεις shift +update και θα σου ανοιξει παραθυρο να επιλεξεις το αρχει οπου καταβασες αφου το μετονομασεις την καταληξη του σε ipsw

----------


## spiroscfu

Παναγιώτη για να βάλεις ένα firmware στο iphone πρέπει να κάνεις upgrade από το itunes, αλλά αυτό ελέγχει πια είναι η τελευταία εκδοσή ios και μόνο αυτή σου επιτρέπει να περάσεις.
Για downgrade υπάρχουν διάφορα καλούδια με γνωστότερο το tinyumbrella που με αυτό εκτός τον άλλον δημιουργείς ένα τοπικό server που μπερδεύει το itunes και κάνεις το downgrade,
αλλά και πάλι δεν μου το έκανε, η δοκιμές για downgrade έγιναν με ios 4.3.3 - 4.2.1 - 4.1 original και custom από εμένα.
Τέλος πάντων βαρέθηκα και θα το αφήσω στην 4.3.5, το κακό που έχει είναι πως είναι tethered.

----------


## spiroscfu

Μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο έβγαλα άκρη για το firmware και την baseband, τα αναφέρω για όποιον ασχολείται (*Προσοχή στο upgrade*).
Η τελευταία ios αυτήν την στιγμή για 3gs είναι η ios 4.3.5 με Bb 05.16.02, από την στιγμή που θα κάνουμε upgrade θα αναβαθμιστεί και η Bb στην τελευταία έκδοση με αποτέλεσμα αν είναι κλειδωμένο (simlock) να μην μπορεί να ξεκλειδώσει,
 το ultrasn0w υποστηρίζει  *Compatible Basebands:* 01.59.00 | 04.26.08 | 05.11.07 | 05.12.01 | 05.13.04 | 06.15.00
και δεν υποστηρίζει  *Not-Compatible Basebands:* 02.10.04 | 03.10.01 | 04.10.01 | 05.14.02 | 05.15.04
και χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος μέχρι ios 4.3.1.

Τι γίνεται τώρα αν πάμε στην 4.3.5, μπορούμε να κάνουμε downgrade.
Ναι στο ios μπορούμε να κάνουμε αν έχουμε κρατήσει τα SHSH Blobs από την έκδοση που θέλουμε να κάνουμε downgrade, το πρόβλημα όμως είναι πως είναι* αδύνατο να κάνουμε downgrade την Baseband* παρά μόνο upgrade, στην περίπτωση μου μόνο στην 06.15.00 που αυτή όμως είναι η Bb από το ipod και θα ξεχάσουμε το gps στο iphone,
τη γίνεται τώρα εάν δεν έχουμε κρατήσει τα SHSH, και εδώ μπορούμε να κάνουμε downgrade από την 4.3.5 στην 4.1 με τα shsh blobs από την apple και λίγο πήραγμα με το tinyumbrella 
αλλά η Bb θα παραμείνει ως έχει.

Ένα σημαντικό πράγμα που πρέπει να προσέξουμε είναι,
προτού κάνουμε οτιδήποτε να διαβάσουμε την ios και Bb version,
εάν θέλουμε να κάνουμε upgrade στο ios φτιάχνουμε ένα custom ios με την συγκεκριμένη Bb με το sn0wbreeze, και έτσι έχουμε ένα αναβαθμισμένο iphone με ξεκλείδωτη modem firmware Bb.

----------


## takisegio

ετσι ειναι σπυρο .εγω μπορω και περναω οποια firmware θελω με το τροπο που σου ειπα.στην τελικη απο το να το εχεις κλειδωμενο =αχρηστο του περνας απο το ipod και ξεχνας το gps που θελει να πληρωσεις το προγραμμα για να λειτουργησει.μα ξερεις πως τα iphone που ειναι αγορασμενα απο τους παροχους τησ Ελλαδας ειναι free simlock.

----------


## spiroscfu

Η το αφήνουμε ως έχει με την 5.16.2 και περιμένουμε, εγώ αυτό έκανα, τα μείον είναι που αυτό το καιρό δεν θα έχεις iphone αλλά ipod :Sad: .

----------


## Mihos

[offtopic]




> Σε ευχαριστώ Χρυσόστομε μια μικρή περίληψη τη έχω κάνει,
> το 3gs έχει passcode και και δεν είναι activate με αποτέλεσμα με το itunes μου βγάζει ότι δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί (ζητάει passcode), με το tinyumbrella-5.00.09 δοκίμασα να σώσω τα ssh για να κάνω downgrade στην 4.3.3 μετά, αλλά όπως ανάφερα δεν τα βλέπει, με το redsnow και τα υπόλοιπα δεν ξέρω την ios που φοράει για να κάνω κάτι.
> Σαν τελευταία λύση είχα να το αναβαθμίσω στην τελευταία 4.3.5 (που δεν έχω τα ssh από αυτήν που φοράει και μετά δεν θα μπορούσα να το κάνω downgrade),
> που το δοκίμασα και αυτό αλλά και πάλι διακοπτόταν η διαδικασία με error από το itunes. 
> 
> Νομίζω πως για να γίνει κάτι πρέπει να το ξεκλειδώσω ή να βρω τη ios φοράει.


Στη μάνα σου το είπες?

[/offtopic]

----------


## spiroscfu

Προσπάθησα Μιχάλη αλλά τίποτα και αυτή :Biggrin: .

----------


## spiroscfu

Για όποιον έχει iphone μερικά χρήσιμα προγραματάκια για ηλεκτρονικά.
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/elect...301308656?mt=8 free από το itunes,
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/elect...368780426?mt=8 πολύ βολικό όποιος το θέλει p.m. (αν είναι JB)
και http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/icirc...383359044?mt=8 πρέπει να είναι καλό αλλά ακόμα δεν το έχω βρει.

----------


## lifeowner

με το redsnow δεν χρειαζεται να ξερεις τπτ.το βαζεις σε dfu mode μετα ανοιγεις το itune το αναγνοριζει πατας restore βρισκει το τελεφτεο firmware το κατεβαζει το εγκαθιστας και ολα comple!
μονο που στο redsn0o πρεπει να επιλεξεις καποιο original firmware για να το βαλει σε dfu mode που μπορεις να το κατεβασεις

----------


## spiroscfu

Αυτό το ξέρω ρε Βασίλη με την Baseband όμως τη γίνεται,
κοίτα τη γράφω στο #11 



> Ένα σημαντικό πράγμα που πρέπει να προσέξουμε είναι,
> προτού κάνουμε οτιδήποτε να διαβάσουμε την ios και Bb version,
> εάν θέλουμε να κάνουμε upgrade στο ios φτιάχνουμε ένα custom ios με την  συγκεκριμένη Bb με το sn0wbreeze, και έτσι έχουμε ένα αναβαθμισμένο  iphone με ξεκλείδωτη modem firmware Bb.


και σε dfu mode δεν μπαίνει με το firmware.

----------


## spiroscfu

Τελικά ο μόνος τρόπος που βρήκα για να κάνω downgrade στην baseband είναι ή να αλλάξω το x-gold 608 με ένα είδη προγραμματισμένο σε χαμηλότερη unlocked version σαν την 05.13.04 (που είναι αρκετά ακριβώ) ή 
να προγραμματίσω το είδη υπάρχων.

Ξέρει κάποιος αν γίνεται με κάποιον σχετικά εύκολο diy programmer να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο (το τσιπάκη είναι bga αλλά υπάρχουν τα απαραίτητα εργαλεία για solder/desolder).

----------


## takisegio

μπα δε νομιζω να γινεται.κανε ενα τηλ στο 9volto 2104118176 ισως να ξερει να σου πει

----------


## rep

9volto ??????υπαρχουν ακομα  καποιοι που συνεργαζονται με αυτα τα ατομα????

----------


## spiroscfu

Ένας φίλος μου έδωσε για επισκευή ένα 3gs με πρόβλημα στο σήμα (no service), σε αυτό είχαν βάλει την 6.15.00 bd και το ios 5.

Από αρκετό ψάξιμο στο google είδα πως ξαναπερνούσαν την baseband και μετά jailbroke και unlock με το ultrasn0w,
έγιναν όλα τα παραπάνω και δοκιμή σε downrade ios 4.1/4.2.1/4.3/5 και το αποτέλεσμα παραμένει το ίδιο "σήμα τίποτα", το περίεργο είναι ότι τον πάροχο της κάρτας τον βλέπει κανονικά (στις ρυθμίσεις) και με το *3001#121345#* δεν κάνει τίποτα άσπρη οθόνη, ξέρει κάποιος κάτι ή πως μπορώ να καταλάβω αν είναι software ή hardware πρόβλημα?


Βρήκα και field test modes για αρκετές μάρκες για όποιον τα θέλει είναι εδώ.

----------


## rep

πως εκανες unlock?99% software ειναι.

----------


## spiroscfu

με το ultrasnow

----------


## rep

εκανες jailbreak και μεσα απο το cydia κατεβασες το ultrasn0w και εκανες install?

----------


## spiroscfu

ναι Χρυσόστομε το έχω ξανακάνει (μου είναι γνωστά δηλ.)

----------


## spiroscfu

Επίσης κάτι που ξέχασα δεν κάνει activate όταν το λογισμικό είναι παρθένο, πρέπει να το σπάσεις.

----------

